# Painted rim hold up to braking?



## fightnut (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about picking up one of these cheap ss/fixed bikes from ebay, and will likely ride is as a SS rather then fixie, so I'll be using the brakes.
But I'm wondering what ends up happening to the rim from braking when it's painted like these are? Does it just wear the paint off, and how quickly?

(and yes, I know these are cheap bikes:smile5: , I already have several bikes (road and mountain) I want something for canal path riding that I don't care if it gets dirty)


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In two words, not well. Powder coat will hold up a bit better, but cheap fixie wheels are often painted.


----------



## fightnut (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, so I guess after a while it's just gonna kind of look like a machined rim for the most part?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

fightnut said:


> Ok, so I guess after a while it's just gonna kind of look like a machined rim for the most part?


well, no. It'll look like the paint was worn off by the brake pads. The paint removal will not be consistent, won't really look like the machined surface.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw, I have use automotive brake lapping compound to clean up the braking surface on alloy rims (using an old set of pads) with great success.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

As others have said, don't do it...There are plenty of machined brake options out there


----------

